# What's The Most Instantly Recognisable Irish Song Intro?



## Lex Foutish (13 Jul 2010)

Many to choose from........



*Dearg Doom - Horslips?*

*Dreams-The Cranberries?*

*Pride (In The Name Of Love) - U2?*



What do you think?


----------



## Deiseblue (13 Jul 2010)

Whiskey in the jar or The Boys are back in Town - Thin Lizzy or Teenage Kicks by The Undertones


----------



## Lex Foutish (13 Jul 2010)

Deiseblue said:


> Whiskey in the jar or The Boys are back in Town - Thin Lizzy or Teenage Kicks by The Undertones


 


Yeah, all instantly recognisable. 

Also, *After All* by The Frank and Walters and *Needle In The Groove* by Mama's Boys.


----------



## enoxy (14 Jul 2010)

Lady in red - chris de burgh - what a lovely bit of synthesiser...


----------



## burger1979 (14 Jul 2010)

fairytale of new york by the pogues


----------



## csirl (14 Jul 2010)

The national anthem.


----------



## PyritePete (14 Jul 2010)

oldtown by Philo and the boys

Gone forever by Cry Before Dawn

Broken Land by the Adventures


----------



## Shawady (14 Jul 2010)

With or Without You - U2

And I'll second Fairytale of New York


----------



## dockingtrade (14 Jul 2010)

cest la vie -- bewitched


----------



## MandaC (14 Jul 2010)

PyritePete said:


> oldtown by Philo and the boys
> 
> Gone forever by Cry Before Dawn
> 
> Broken Land by the Adventures



Great songs there!  Three of my favourites.


----------



## Calico (14 Jul 2010)

Where the streets have no name - U2


----------



## byrnsey09 (15 Jul 2010)

Galway Girl...


----------



## PyritePete (15 Jul 2010)

MandaC said:


> Great songs there! Three of my favourites.


 
I love those 3 in particular & also Witness for the World by Cry Before Dawn. 

I would just love to do a Golden Hour of irish classics just like these


----------



## Complainer (16 Jul 2010)

The oul flute on Horslips 'Trouble (with a capital T)'


----------



## DB74 (16 Jul 2010)

Brewing Up A Storm - The Stunning


----------



## Purple (16 Jul 2010)

Whiskey in the Jar has to be near the top of the list, though I was never a fan (didn’t like the blocked nose voice).
Fairy tail of New York is also a classic which has a very recognisable intro.


----------



## Purple (16 Jul 2010)

db74 said:


> brewing up a storm - the stunning



+1


----------



## notagardener (16 Jul 2010)

All the above are wrong 

Teenage Kicks by the Undertones


----------



## Deiseblue (16 Jul 2010)

notagardener said:


> All the above are wrong
> 
> Teenage Kicks by the Undertones



Pay attention in class !
See second post above.


----------



## Purple (16 Jul 2010)

Deiseblue said:


> Pay attention in class !
> See second post above.



I'm glad I didn't make that mistake!


----------



## PyritePete (16 Jul 2010)

anyone remember 4th Dimension and Storm -I cant remember whether the band were called 4th Dimension or Storm though !!!


----------



## Homer (17 Jul 2010)

Deiseblue said:


> Whiskey in the jar or The Boys are back in Town - Thin Lizzy or Teenage Kicks by The Undertones


 
For me, that first chord of the intro to Whiskey in the Jar still sends shivers down my spine and instantly brings me back almost 40 years.  It still blows me away, even after all this time.


----------



## Mouldy (17 Jul 2010)

What about Sweet Sixteen by the Fureys and Davy Arthur?


----------



## notagardener (19 Jul 2010)

Deiseblue said:


> Pay attention in class !
> See second post above.


 
Oooppsss 

+ 1 for the selection


----------

